# trailer with mounted hives



## tsparkman69 (Aug 18, 2010)

of those that use trailers with permenant hives, what does everyone do to the boxes for transportation? example sod tarps, stoppers....


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

tsparkman69 said:


> of those that use trailers with permenant hives, what does everyone do to the boxes for transportation? example sod tarps, stoppers....


I'm not sure what you mean by, "permenant hives". By their nature, all hives are just temporary - everything in and about a hive changes constantly.

I have a small trailer and have used it to move hives. I eventually plan to keep hives on the trailer, year-'round and move the trailer to where the forage is. I tie down the hives with nylon ratcheting straps, and only loosen the straps when I wish to manipulate or relocate that particular hive.


----------



## tsparkman69 (Aug 18, 2010)

by "permenant" I mean year round.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a neat concept, i have thought about this idea of having a yard refined to a trailer. I didnt not know anyone actually has tried this. I can not answer your question just stating the interest I have in this idea. It would be neat if whoever does this just unloaded the pallets and then shipped them to pollination.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I had several trailers I built when I first started moving bees in the early 80's. Sold them to a guy in Indiana who has posted pics of them on here if you search you can find them. THey were 16' long 6" between teh hives with 8 down each side. 1 1/2" angle iron from side to side spaced so hives slid in. After the firsttwo or so I ran a angle down middle so there was about 1/2 inch slope toward front of hive when trailer was leveled. Banded them down with metal banding, coul dgo 60 mph with two deeps and two med supers. Left them on trailers 12 mo yr. Only problem was is someone wanted say 70 hives had to make numerous trips. they worked great otherwise.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My trailers are flatbeds with 4' tall plywood stake sides, the hives facing in. I drape a truck net over the sides when moving.


----------



## tsparkman69 (Aug 18, 2010)

I copied a pic I found on this forum, I think it was suttobeeman's trailers. Just taking a poll on "how to move them"


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

So Odfrank, do you remove the sides when you get to the location? Are the hives facing inside so you dont have to remove the sides? Do you have some pictures you could post. I am very interested in building a trailer.


----------

